# Lionfish Sashimi



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Enjoy...

http://youtu.be/b9fzwQGBsYU


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

You guys are nutz, did it taste like Carl's gloves?
Btw, Carl I have some good idea for you to try!


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Carl could never be a sushi chef


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

That was awesome. Now I know never to try it. Thanks for being a guinea pig.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow.... none for me thanks...but good on ya..... I cant imagine you'll ever go hungry if you will eat raw lion-fish....


----------



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

*yes the sandwich was awsome*

Great video....I'm glad I decided to op out of the liono fish lunch and stick with my roast beef  
We are having ceviche made out of the little mahi that we caught trolling and frying up some snapper. Gonna be a hell of a lot better than your raw LF.....Troy did you pan sear your other lion fish?? 

Thanks for a great day. 
R/Walt


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Haha! Never tried that, though I have tried raw sheepshead, amberjack and snapper. The jack wasn't too bad, but the others are too chewy and tough.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

nonameangler+1 said:


> Great video....I'm glad I decided to op out of the liono fish lunch and stick with my roast beef
> We are having ceviche made out of the little mahi that we caught trolling and frying up some snapper. Gonna be a hell of a lot better than your raw LF.....Troy did you pan sear your other lion fish??
> 
> Thanks for a great day.
> R/Walt


I love ceviche!!! I'm going to cook them this evening. Thanx for coming Walt!!! I'm producing the dive videos now...They should be uploaded by tomorrow. You can see how many times I missed from point blank range!!!


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

no woryz said:


> Wow.... none for me thanks...but good on ya..... I cant imagine you'll ever go hungry if you will eat raw lion-fish....


That's a Cajun and a Gichi for you...Who do you think was the first to look at a crawfish and say, "I wonder what that tastes like?"


----------



## tarzan (Jul 31, 2008)

*Sashimi*

Sea's were rough. Beat the hell out of us, but some good dives. Walt was smart sticking to the Roastbeef. Cant wait to hear how the fried Lionfish turned out for the Cajun Spirit. Jeremy, holler at me with your idea. I will difinately be getting a small pole spear to tame the lions. I think Troy ended up killing 6 that day. All in all, even with the rough seas, was a great dive with great friends.


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Very nice "scuba nation" reference! I'm good on the raw lionfish..


----------

